# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: مشکل در اتصال به دیتابیس

## saman3417

سلام
من این اسکریپت رو نصب کردم و سیستم مدیریتش به خوبی کار میکنه اما صفحه اصلی سایت ارور های زیر رو داده

Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'vooria'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /home/hesabdar/public_html/niaz/myconnect.php on line 17

Warning: mysql_select_db() [function.mysql-select-db]: Access denied for user 'hesabdar'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /home/hesabdar/public_html/niaz/myconnect.php on line 18

Warning: mysql_select_db() [function.mysql-select-db]: A link to the server could not be established in /home/hesabdar/public_html/niaz/myconnect.php on line 18

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Access denied for user 'hesabdar'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /home/hesabdar/public_html/niaz/myconnect.php on line 32

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: A link to the server could not be established in /home/hesabdar/public_html/niaz/myconnect.php on line 32

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Access denied for user 'hesabdar'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /home/hesabdar/public_html/niaz/myconnect.php on line 33

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: A link to the server could not be established in /home/hesabdar/public_html/niaz/myconnect.php on line 33

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /home/hesabdar/public_html/niaz/myconnect.php on line 33

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Access denied for user 'hesabdar'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /home/hesabdar/public_html/niaz/myconnect.php on line 40

خواهشمندم کمکم کنید فکر میکنم این کد مربوط به فایل ایندکس و کدهای داخلش باشه که برای راهنمایی شما برای کمک به من کدهای اول صفحه فایل ایندکس به صورت زیر است
<?php
include_once "myconnect.php";
include_once "../styles.php";

$config=mysql_fetch_array(mysql_query("select * from sbclassified_config"));
$pwd="";
$sql = "SELECT * FROM sbclassified_admin" ;
$rs_query=mysql_query($sql);
if ( $rs=mysql_fetch_array($rs_query) )
{
$pwd=$rs["pwd"];
}
?>
<!--<style type="text/css">

.maintablestyle {
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-weight: normal;

----------


## Asad.Safari

ای کاش سوال خودتون رو در بخش php مطرح میکردید ,  اینطوری زودتر جوابتون رو میگرفتین ...

محتوای فایل myconnect.php چیه ؟ احتمالا مورد از اینجا می باشد .

موفق باشید

----------

